

Ask HN: How will automation affect the field of programming? - thewarrior

What are some trends you observe that could contribute to the commoditisation &#x2F; deskilling of the average developer ?<p>Is it even possible ?
======
AnimalMuppet
Frameworks and libraries contribute to "deskilling", because they mean that
the developer has to write less of the application. But they don't totally de-
skill the profession, because somebody has to write the framework or library,
and somebody else has to learn how to use it.

The whole history of computer programming since at least the creation of
FORTRAN can be regarded as this process going on. But it actually hasn't lead
to the commoditisation of programming (except perhaps web programming and
business apps). Instead, programmers have become much more productive. This
means that many more jobs become economically viable, and so there are many
more programmer jobs available.

